# Unable to walk or stand Update pg 2 post 26



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I am not sure what is wrong with our Boer buck. He has lost a lot of weight over the last week but I can't figure out what's wrong. His eyes are light to medium pink and he was been wormed a few days ago with Ivermectin Plus in case it was/is meningeal worm, this was injected. He eats/drinks/pees/poops normally. He just can't/won't stand or walk. If I forcibly stand him up he draws his front legs up. Sometimes I can get him to stand for a few seconds before he buckles. The weather has been really wacky and alternating from warm to cold, wet and dry. He does not seem to be in any pain and doesn't have a temp. Right now I am doing massages of his legs to keep the tendons from contracting. I do not feel any broken bones, swelling, injuries, or anything else amiss. This is my husbands baby and he wants to do everything we can before the subject of putting him down. The only vet around that handled goats is no longer here so that's not an option unless I try to take him out of state( no I won''t do that).


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

bumping this up for you. hope your buck recovers.

I'll see what i can find on the web


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

Have you taken the temp yet? Did he hurt himself some how? Have you checked feet? Making sure there is nothing stuck in the hoofs?


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

Vitamin B -- he could have goat polio... they go down FAST
is he stargzing at all?


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

ANd it can't hurt to dose him with Vit B -- Do at least 5 cc of regular vit B im


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

I agree, I'd get some B-complex in him or straight thiamine if you have it.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

I was thinking polio as well. Vit b 12 can be found over the counter at your local drug store I would give that and the b complex together. Worst comes to worst he pees the excess out. Have you done a fecal? Do you have a vet near you? A UTI or stone comes to mind too, but you should have a temp with that. If I need to, PM me and I can give you a number to a gal that might be able to help. A vet would be the best bet at this point though in my opinion, your risking loosing him if it is certain DX's.

Let us know.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

Has he gotten his BoSe shot? He might possibly have white muscle disease. A friend of mine just went through this with her doeling, she had the same symptoms.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

has he lost weight or muscle mass?
beth


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*



citylights said:


> Vitamin B -- he could have goat polio... they go down FAST
> is he stargzing at all?


I have given him 5ml fortified each day for the past 5 days. The fortified has 100ml B1 per ml so thats 500ml per day.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*



KW Farms said:


> Has he gotten his BoSe shot? He might possibly have white muscle disease. A friend of mine just went through this with her doeling, she had the same symptoms.


I only have oral BoSe and he has had a dose of that. This buck is 1.5 years old. I thought white muscle only happened with babies.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*



sparks879 said:


> has he lost weight or muscle mass?
> beth


I suppose it would be both. What ever is causing this hit fast but none of the other goats are showing any signs. They still look very healthy and happy. The male had the trots 1 time last week, then it went to pudding, and then back to pellets. The pellets are larger than normal but still pellets none the less. I am totally confused as to what is wrong with him. He is UTD on his CD/T and although his feet could use a trimming, they do not look that bad. No hot spots, no smell, no swelling. He just can't or won't get up. He can move his legs so he is not paralyzed. We are going to try and make a sling to hold him up and help support his weight.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

I know he has been wormed, but maybe do a fecal or have one done just to cover the bases with other parasites.......I know my one wether that I have worm issues (barber pole) with always has bigger goat berries than the others.....just a thought.

Praying that your boy gets better.....Denise


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

I will do a second fecal on him this afternoon just to make sure. Whatever is wrong has really got me stumped.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

Im really stumped I wish I could help you :scratch:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

It kind of sounds like meningeal worm to me. If he is still alert, eating, and drinking and his only symptom is not being able to get up, then I wouldn't be surprised if this is what it turns out to be. This is the time of year for it too...

If you already noticed the symptoms before you wormed him, it is likely that the ivomec would not help. Even if it kills the worms, usually by the time you see difficulty getting up there is nerve damage that may or may not be reversable.

I would definitely contact your vet to find out for sure...I'm hoping for the best for him :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

How is he doing?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

He was walking although slowly when I gave him the Ivermectin shot. If I stand him up and hold him he wags his tail like a happy little puppy. He talks to you and tries to help. His legs do not seem to be paralyzed but they do seem weak.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

very odd...I have a neighbor who lost a kid who started with the same symptoms, she was over loaded with cocci.
beth


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

I have a fecal in flotation as I type so I should find out what that shows in a little bit.

OK Jake's legs do not seem to be paralyzed but they are very weak at the moment. His back legs are able to hold his weight but the front ones are too weak, but he can move them and feels pain when poked with a needle. I am exercising them every couple hours so they don't atrophy. Hes still eating, drinking, peeing, and pooping well. Other than not getting up on his own, hes just like any other normal goatie. His rumen is working very well as I can see it contracting quite a few times a minute. He is still getting 6cc's fortified B12 and Power Punch in one of his bowls of water. I haven't given him anymore ivermectin plus since the 23rd. From what I read he is supposed to get 3 shots 10 days apart. Please correct this if its wrong.

For his feed hes getting 2C alfalfa pellets x2/day, 1/4 C sweet feed x2/day, and all the grass hay he wants. I go out and give him water every couple hours as well since I don't want him tipping the bowl and soaking his bedding.

I looked for anything that could be causing the problem and didn't find anything. Was hoping it was from a tick or something easy but its not to be so.

Do you think splinting his front legs will help to strengthen them.

I am also fighting against the weather, heavy rain the next 3 days and nights. And fighting a good case of bronchial pneumonia myself. When trouble rains, it rains hard. I have Jake's house sealed up so he can stay warm and dry and that's where I will exercise him when its raining. Its tall enough that I can even stand him up in there. Hopefully I can get him over this hump and on the road to mending.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

well it sounds like you are doing a good job. I wouldnt know much else to say.

try to get better yourself :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

I am doing everything I can think of but I am running out of straws to grasp.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

OK I did the fecal float and nothing really popped out as a problem. I saw 2 worm eggs and a few of what I think are cocci. Not much of anything else other than VM and air bubbles. We had a problem with HC worms last month but seem to have gotten that under control. Ivermectin doesn't seem to touch the HC worms here so I have to use Cydectin. I don't believe the shot has anything to do with the lack of worm eggs.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

hmm, that is really odd. Especially sinse he is still eating. I would treat himf or cocci if you sawa couple of eggs. It cant hurt him. it could possibly be the deer worm that lori was talking about. Early symptoms includ paralisis of the legs. The only way to diagnose is on a dead animal it wont show up on any sort of fecal test. 
I think the treatment is steroid injections along with a couple other antibiotics.
beth


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

please do keep us informed with what you learn, as I have had simeral problems here in south central MO.
Thank you
Kat


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Unable to walk or stand*

Jacob was almost totally stiff this morning so we made the decision to put him down. The neighboring goat raiser said there was nothing that could be done and the best thing to do would be to end the suffering. He also said this was classic sign of meningeal worm.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Out of curiosity are you going to have him posted to see what was wrong? 
beth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no.....I am so sorry ....for your loss.....  :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH I am so sorry. I was really hoping to hear some good news. (Right now is a horrible time for everyone having to put down animals). :hug: 

Believe me hearing that you did the right thing helps but it does not stop the pain, I know all to well.
Maybe he is with my Kaluah playing now.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I had the same problem with a nubian buck kid earlier this year. 
We went to three different vets, and they were totally stumped. 
we ended up putting him down. 
:hug: so I know how you feel. sorry for your loss. . .


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry you lost him!  Meningeal worm is such a terrible thing to deal with because, like I mentioned before, by the time you see symptoms, there is often nothing you can do...things just get progressively worse. You obviously tried you hardest to help him...my heart hurts for you... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry :hug: You did all you could for him,he is at peace now :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I am so sorry :hug: you were fighting hard for him its so hard when it isnt enough to save them :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to lose one of your animals.

I"m not sure if this would apply for goats, but in alpacas if they have meningeal worm, we give high doses of Safeguard along with the Ivomec shot. You would give 5 days of Safeguard at 1cc per 5-7 pounds. If caught early, it has been successful in alpacas. I'm so sorry I didn't read this post earlier. :hug:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. I dealt with deerworm and if you get to it asap it has a good cure rate, though the goat may always have a residual limp. Just as important as Ivermection shots is a steroid to calm down the inflamation. My vet gave me a combo of Ivermectin, Thiamine and Dexamethasone.


----------

